# CUBE LTD 1 in Hannover geklaut!!!



## PPalm (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mir wurde heute mein schwarz-graues CUBE LTD 1 in Hannover (Nordstadt, Uni) geklaut!!! Wer solch ein Fahrrad sieht rufe mich bitte unter 0163-2884275 an!!! Ich bin dankbar für alle Hinweise!!!


----------



## Saiklist (24. Juni 2009)

PPalm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurde heute mein schwarz-graues CUBE LTD 1 in Hannover (Nordstadt, Uni) geklaut!!! Wer solch ein Fahrrad sieht rufe mich bitte unter 0163-2884275 an!!! Ich bin dankbar für alle Hinweise!!!



Ich denke Du solltest es schon ein wenig genauer beschreiben, denn Cube LTD 1s gibts ein paar mehr in Hannover. 
Rahmenhöhe, Besonderheiten, die von dem Serienmodell abweichen?
Bei Deiner Beschreibung passen bestimmt 100 Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinög (9. Juli 2009)

Ein Kumpel von meinem Bruder hat sich ein schwarzes Cube (2009) gebraucht gekauft für 250,- (!?). Der Verkäufer stammt aus Sulingen.

Ich meine es ist schwarz und hat 'ne weiße Gabel!


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

ist zwar nicht in Hannover passiert aber vllt landet es ja bei euch...
wenn du ein foto von deinem bike hast schicks rüber und ich hör mich hier in bremen und bremerhaven um


Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## AndreZ. (9. Juli 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen



Welch gepflegte Ausdrucksweise! 
Vielleicht sollte man denjenigen auch gleich mit dem Auto überfahren oder mit der Kettensäge enthaupten


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

würd ich auch tun aber wie hört sich das als mädchen denn an?

wollte etwas sanftmütiger wirken


----------

